

Adblock Plus for Android device [NO ROOT REQUIRED] - dsr12
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.adblockplus.android

======
xpose2000
I'm slightly concerned by this release. The mobile platform was the only one
left where users could not block ads easily. Plus it has a great CTR.

